# Group Purchase-Smocks 2016



## Dalecamino

*This post is to announce a group purchase of custom IAP Branded, Personalized Wood Turner’s Smocks!*

* These are the same style smocks offered by the AAW.  They feature a pocket with flap on the front and two large pockets on the rear.  The smocks are available in 8 colors:  Gray, Tan, Royal, Navy, Burgandy, Turquoise Blue, Turquoise Green and Silver (Silver looks more of an off white to me, but they call it silver).  I do not have photos of the Turquoise colors, use your imagination. They come in sizes: S – 3X.  Larger sizes are also available but cost a little more.  These smocks are designed to be worn over clothing so they do run larger than normal.*

* They will have the IAP Logo embroidered on the upper left front.  For an additional $5.00 names can be embroidered above the logo, on the pocket flap or on the right front.*

* To purchase one or more of these smocks members must submit a completed IAP Smock Order Form (Attached) to me via email AND submit payment to me via PayPal once you receive an email from me with your verified total and payment instructions.  All payments are to be submitted by using the PayPal “Friends and Family” option.  Funds submitted by use of the “Pay for Goods or Services” option will be immediately refunded.  *

* A breakdown of the purchase price is as follows.*

* Smocks (Sizes S – XXXL) with logo embroidered:  $55.00*
* Smocks (Sizes XXXXL+) with logo embroidered and shipped domestically, Add:  $6.80*
* International Shipping: Add $10.00*
* Embroidered name (optional):  Add $5.00*
* Additional Insurance (optional):    $2.75*

* Any money collected that totals over $1.00 above the actual, final costs incurred per order will be refunded to the buyers.  Overages less than $1.00 will go to the IAP.*

* To order please download the attached Order Form (Word Document), complete it, INCLUDING THE INFO ABOVE the line of *********, and email it back to me at dalecamino@gmail.com **.  After I review your order form I will send you an email verifying your total and payment instructions.  DO NOT SEND PAYMENT UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE EMAIL.  I will attempt the email within 24 hours of receiving an order form.*

* The attached photos show a smock, the logo embroidery and the colors available.  Be advised that the coloring of the logo may vary depending on the color smock you order.*

* Orders may be submitted between now and 9:00 P.M. EST April 30, 2016.*

* Please contact me right away with any questions or if you see any mistakes being made.  Let’s take care of them sooner rather than later.*

* Feel free to brag about your order in this thread but do not attempt to order a smock in the thread.  Follow the steps above to do that.* 

Turn around time is around 3 - 4 weeks after the order is received.


----------



## Magicbob

glad to see they are available in "Adult" sizes


----------



## Herb G

That tan color speaks to me the loudest. It won't show the dirt...er...sawdust as much.


----------



## tjseagrove

Herb G said:


> That tan color speaks to me the loudest. It won't show the dirt...er...sawdust as much.



What is the fun i that?!?!

Also, showing my age as I know what your avatar is....
91


----------



## BradG

Im in for a Navy  il sort the order form out tomorrow for you Chuck


----------



## Herb G

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Jgrden

Forgive me if I missed it, but what meterail are they made of? Cotton, rayon, nylon,GorTtex (sp),  canvas?


----------



## Dalecamino

Jgrden said:


> Forgive me if I missed it, but what meterail are they made of? Cotton, rayon, nylon,GorTtex (sp),  canvas?


 John, read post #5 in this thread from the last buy.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/group-purchase-iap-smocks-133489/


----------



## Jgrden

"could be polyester"


----------



## bobleibo

I'm in, form sent. Thanks for putting this together Chuck! It's very much appreciated by everyone. 
Cheers~
Bob


----------



## Dalecamino

bobleibo said:


> I'm in, form sent. Thanks for putting this together Chuck! It's very much appreciated by everyone.
> Cheers~
> Bob


 Thank you Bob. Have had plenty of help from Mike Broberg and, Mannie.


----------



## BradG

Jgrden said:


> "could be polyester"



ah....... sorry I can't do polyester/nylon. It doesn't mix with some of the chems I use! Learned that one the hard way when I plastic welded my work pants to my leg.


----------



## Dalecamino

BradG said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> 
> "could be polyester"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah....... sorry I can't do polyester/nylon. It doesn't mix with some of the chems I use! Learned that one the hard way when I plastic welded my work pants to my leg.
Click to expand...

 That's not good!! Glad John asked. :wink: Sorry Brad


----------



## Dalecamino

So far, 6 members have placed an order. Thanks!


----------



## gimpy

I will place and order tomorrow for 2 of them


----------



## Dalecamino

gimpy said:


> I will place and order tomorrow for 2 of them


 We'll be glad to get them for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## hcpens

got my order in for myself and Herb G.


----------



## Herb G

hcpens said:


> got my order in for myself and Herb G.


I can't thank you enough for doing that for me.
This is indeed a friendly, giving forum.

My wife was getting tired of all the wood chips in my tee shirt pockets when I do the laundry. They get into everything, even though I separate the clothes.

C'mon guys, get yourself a new smock. Nothing better to make yourself feel good. You deserve one. :biggrin:


----------



## wyone

Just want to say... I LOVE mine from the last group buy.  It is awesome.. and the wife loves that I am way less messier now.


----------



## MaestroAM

Looking forward to my new Royal IAP smock - thanks for setting this up Chuck!


----------



## MikeinMich

Any suggestions on sizing compared to chest size?  I run from XL to 2XL depending on what they're using for sizing


----------



## Dalecamino

MikeinMich said:


> Any suggestions on sizing compared to chest size?  I run from XL to 2XL depending on what they're using for sizing


 These smocks are sized to wear over your clothes. So, if you wear XL clothes, order XL smock.


----------



## Dalecamino

Please use the "Family and Friends" option when sending your Paypal payment!!!
Online Store payments will be promptly refunded as outlined in the Announcement instructions. Thank you!!


----------



## Dalecamino

As of today, there have been 11 orders. 2 have paid. Please check your emails for my reply with payment instructions. Thank you!! :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

Please use the "FAMILY & FRIENDS" option when sending your payment!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eharri446

*IAP Smock*

I am in for a Tan.

Will send the form back tomorrow.


----------



## bobleibo

Dalecamino said:


> As of today, there have been 11 orders. 2 have paid. Please check your emails for my reply with payment instructions. Thank you!! :wink:



Sent my form but no email. Does this mean I'm getting the "friends and family" pricing Chuck?


----------



## jttheclockman

Is there going to be a thread where you all will be modeling these items???:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

bobleibo said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of today, there have been 11 orders. 2 have paid. Please check your emails for my reply with payment instructions. Thank you!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent my form but no email. Does this mean I'm getting the "friends and family" pricing Chuck?
Click to expand...

If anyone deserved it, it would be you! However, it's not in the budget yet:redface: Check your email closely. I sent a reply to yours. Let me know if you didn't get it. Thanks Bob! I have many others that haven't responded. May be a problem with gmail.



jttheclockman said:


> Is there going to be a thread where you all will be modeling these items???:biggrin:


 That would be a sight to see. :biggrin:


----------



## Monty

jttheclockman said:


> Is there going to be a thread where you all will be modeling these items???:biggrin:


Are you volunteering to be the model?:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

6 days to get your order in!! Please use the "Family & Friends" option at Paypal!!


----------



## Dalecamino

Our Group Buy for the IAP Smock is winding down. You still have about 2 hours to get your order in. :wink:


----------



## hcpens

Has it been the two hours yet?


----------



## Dalecamino

hcpens said:


> Has it been the two hours yet?


 Well.....yeah it has. Have you been sleeping? :biggrin:

I kind of wanted to leave this thread open for awhile. I guess it's been awhile :wink::biggrin:

This Group Purchase is CLOSED!!!


----------



## hcpens

Any updates?


----------



## rkimery

Any updates yet?


----------



## Dalecamino

Guys, she said it would be 3-4 weeks from when the order was received. It's now at 3 weeks. I will call today and see where they are. I'll post something here later today.


----------



## Dalecamino

Good news! Only about one more week to wait. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Dalecamino

Well....here might be a game changer. I just received an email saying they had our order confused with another. In fact, she doesn't see our order. Asked me to send it again and they will get it ASAP. 
 
It's going to be awhile! I have no idea how long. But, I WILL stay on top of this and, keep everyone informed. 
 
WHY??? Did it have to be THIS order??? :redface:


----------



## rkimery

Thanks for sponsoring the Smock buy and all the work inherent with this low-paying job! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hcpens

We are VERY forgiving... Just information hungry. OH, that reminds me ...... BREAKFAST time.

Thanks for your hard work in this GB.


----------



## Herb G

I'd ask for a partial refund / discount because they screwed up the order.
Can't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## Dalecamino

Herb G said:


> I'd ask for a partial refund / discount because they screwed up the order.
> Can't hurt to ask, right?


 I could ask but...I think that would only increase our chances of yet a LONGER wait. She did apologize and assured me she would get right on them. Let's see...


----------



## TonyL

I am fine waiting. Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks to ALL of you for your patience during this delay. Hopefully, it won't be a long one.


----------



## Dalecamino

Update!! Smocks should be shipped to me in a couple of days. I have ordered padded envelopes from USPS and should have them when smocks arrive. Best I have today :wink:


----------



## TonyL

Thx Chuck. Still no rush...ship mine last.


----------



## hcpens

I think it is great that someone took the time to help us get smocks, in the first place. I will still be able to enjoy using it.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dalecamino

TonyL said:


> Thx Chuck. Still no rush...ship mine last.


 


hcpens said:


> I think it is great that someone took the time to help us get smocks, in the first place. I will still be able to enjoy using it.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


 Thank you guys. I will post here as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## stonepecker

For christ sakes................Don't take them to the cave.

They will get lost in the mess.
(JK) LOL


----------



## TonyL

How about when I get in in the mail, I will know that it arrived, and I will thank you again.  ?  

Which GB are you going to volunteer for next? I don't like shipping one package to someone - I can't imagine more than two.

Have a good night!


----------



## bobleibo

*Hey Chuck, 
Check this out! I ran across this and knew you would want to see it. 
While you are waiting for the smocks to arrive, you probably have nothing to do so I thought you might want to look into spending some time here so you are ready for next February  Reppert Auction School | The Auction Business School .....  they have a school right down the road from you. 
Let me know if there's anything else I can research for you cuz' you know I'm always looking out for you !
Cheers~
Bob*


----------



## Dalecamino

bobleibo said:


> *Hey Chuck, *
> *Check this out! I ran across this and knew you would want to see it. *
> *While you are waiting for the smocks to arrive, you probably have nothing to do so I thought you might want to look into spending some time here so you are ready for next February  Reppert Auction School | The Auction Business School .....  they have a school right down the road from you. *
> *Let me know if there's anything else I can research for you cuz' you know I'm always looking out for you !*
> *Cheers~*
> *Bob*


 Nice Smoke Screen Buddy! I hope YOU signed up as well. :biggrin: We BOTH have room for improvement for the upcoming AUCTIONS! :wink::biggrin: Don't say NO just yet. I am anticipating MORE awesome items being made as we type these utterly worthless posts. :redface: I DO hope you won't hang me out there all alone :biggrin: This year would have been a grouse failure without YOU! As will be next year, without YOU!!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo

Dalecamino said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Chuck, *
> *Check this out! I ran across this and knew you would want to see it. *
> *While you are waiting for the smocks to arrive, you probably have nothing to do so I thought you might want to look into spending some time here so you are ready for next February  Reppert Auction School | The Auction Business School .....  they have a school right down the road from you. *
> *Let me know if there's anything else I can research for you cuz' you know I'm always looking out for you !*
> *Cheers~*
> *Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Smoke Screen Buddy! I hope YOU signed up as well. :biggrin: We BOTH have room for improvement for the upcoming AUCTIONS! :wink::biggrin: Don't say NO just yet. I am anticipating MORE awesome items being made as we type these utterly worthless posts. :redface: I DO hope you won't hang me out there all alone :biggrin: This year would have been a grouse failure without YOU! As will be next year, without YOU!!!:wink::biggrin:
Click to expand...



Chuck 
At least there's still hope for you. I am so far beyond help going to this for me would be a total waste of money, kind of like tossing a glass of water on a forest fire. I'm still trying to figure out how to read a map for my next road trip, I got lost on the last one and ended up in Vegas - again. Seems my money gets lost just like me. I don't understand why. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## stonepecker

bobleibo said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Chuck, *
> *Check this out! I ran across this and knew you would want to see it. *
> *While you are waiting for the smocks to arrive, you probably have nothing to do so I thought you might want to look into spending some time here so you are ready for next February Reppert Auction School | The Auction Business School ..... they have a school right down the road from you. *
> *Let me know if there's anything else I can research for you cuz' you know I'm always looking out for you !*
> *Cheers~*
> *Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Smoke Screen Buddy! I hope YOU signed up as well. :biggrin: We BOTH have room for improvement for the upcoming AUCTIONS! :wink::biggrin: Don't say NO just yet. I am anticipating MORE awesome items being made as we type these utterly worthless posts. :redface: I DO hope you won't hang me out there all alone :biggrin: This year would have been a grouse failure without YOU! As will be next year, without YOU!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck
> At least there's still hope for you. I am so far beyond help going to this for me would be a total waste of money, kind of like tossing a glass of water on a forest fire. I'm still trying to figure out how to read a map for my next road trip, I got lost on the last one and ended up in Vegas - again. Seems my money gets lost just like me. I don't understand why.
> Cheers
> Bob
Click to expand...

 

:biggrin: _Time to add a GPS to the bike maybe? I usually just pull over and either look at a map or ask for directions. But then my wife knows I will ask...... I hate to get lost. _:tongue:


----------



## bobleibo

stonepecker said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Chuck, *
> *Check this out! I ran across this and knew you would want to see it. *
> *While you are waiting for the smocks to arrive, you probably have nothing to do so I thought you might want to look into spending some time here so you are ready for next February Reppert Auction School | The Auction Business School ..... they have a school right down the road from you. *
> *Let me know if there's anything else I can research for you cuz' you know I'm always looking out for you !*
> *Cheers~*
> *Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Smoke Screen Buddy! I hope YOU signed up as well. :biggrin: We BOTH have room for improvement for the upcoming AUCTIONS! :wink::biggrin: Don't say NO just yet. I am anticipating MORE awesome items being made as we type these utterly worthless posts. :redface: I DO hope you won't hang me out there all alone :biggrin: This year would have been a grouse failure without YOU! As will be next year, without YOU!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck
> At least there's still hope for you. I am so far beyond help going to this for me would be a total waste of money, kind of like tossing a glass of water on a forest fire. I'm still trying to figure out how to read a map for my next road trip, I got lost on the last one and ended up in Vegas - again. Seems my money gets lost just like me. I don't understand why.
> Cheers
> Bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: _Time to add a GPS to the bike maybe? I usually just pull over and either look at a map or ask for directions. But then my wife knows I will ask...... I hate to get lost. _:tongue:
Click to expand...


*It has GPS on it !!!! .....now if I can just figure out how to turn the stinkin' thing on! What scares me even more is that someday I'm liable to end up in South Dakota of all places....oh the nightmare of it all!  God help me!*


----------



## Dalecamino

bobleibo said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Chuck, *
> *Check this out! I ran across this and knew you would want to see it. *
> *While you are waiting for the smocks to arrive, you probably have nothing to do so I thought you might want to look into spending some time here so you are ready for next February Reppert Auction School | The Auction Business School ..... they have a school right down the road from you. *
> *Let me know if there's anything else I can research for you cuz' you know I'm always looking out for you !*
> *Cheers~*
> *Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Smoke Screen Buddy! I hope YOU signed up as well. :biggrin: We BOTH have room for improvement for the upcoming AUCTIONS! :wink::biggrin: Don't say NO just yet. I am anticipating MORE awesome items being made as we type these utterly worthless posts. :redface: I DO hope you won't hang me out there all alone :biggrin: This year would have been a grouse failure without YOU! As will be next year, without YOU!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck
> At least there's still hope for you. I am so far beyond help going to this for me would be a total waste of money, kind of like tossing a glass of water on a forest fire. I'm still trying to figure out how to read a map for my next road trip, I got lost on the last one and ended up in Vegas - again. Seems my money gets lost just like me. I don't understand why.
> Cheers
> Bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: _Time to add a GPS to the bike maybe? I usually just pull over and either look at a map or ask for directions. But then my wife knows I will ask...... I hate to get lost. _:tongue:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It has GPS on it !!!! .....now if I can just figure out how to turn the stinkin' thing on! What scares me even more is that someday I'm liable to end up in South Dakota of all places....oh the nightmare of it all!  God help me!*
Click to expand...

 It seems like someone said there are nice beaches in SD...or was it Minnesota? Either way...don't forget your Speedos :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo

Dalecamino said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Chuck, *
> *Check this out! I ran across this and knew you would want to see it. *
> *While you are waiting for the smocks to arrive, you probably have nothing to do so I thought you might want to look into spending some time here so you are ready for next February Reppert Auction School | The Auction Business School ..... they have a school right down the road from you. *
> *Let me know if there's anything else I can research for you cuz' you know I'm always looking out for you !*
> *Cheers~*
> *Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Smoke Screen Buddy! I hope YOU signed up as well. :biggrin: We BOTH have room for improvement for the upcoming AUCTIONS! :wink::biggrin: Don't say NO just yet. I am anticipating MORE awesome items being made as we type these utterly worthless posts. :redface: I DO hope you won't hang me out there all alone :biggrin: This year would have been a grouse failure without YOU! As will be next year, without YOU!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck
> At least there's still hope for you. I am so far beyond help going to this for me would be a total waste of money, kind of like tossing a glass of water on a forest fire. I'm still trying to figure out how to read a map for my next road trip, I got lost on the last one and ended up in Vegas - again. Seems my money gets lost just like me. I don't understand why.
> Cheers
> Bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: _Time to add a GPS to the bike maybe? I usually just pull over and either look at a map or ask for directions. But then my wife knows I will ask...... I hate to get lost. _:tongue:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It has GPS on it !!!! .....now if I can just figure out how to turn the stinkin' thing on! What scares me even more is that someday I'm liable to end up in South Dakota of all places....oh the nightmare of it all!  God help me!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like someone said there are nice beaches in SD...or was it Minnesota? Either way...don't forget your Speedos :biggrin:
Click to expand...



ABSOLUTELY! Chuck, I take my speedo's with me everywhere I go. This video is from my last vacation and is just for you, everyone else don't look. 

By the way, I've gained a few pounds since we placed the smock order. Can you change the size for mine to a 2XL? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPhXZQFBeEE


----------



## Dalecamino

ROTFLMAO!!!:biggrin: You've really slimmed down.:wink: Those dance classes are really working for you buddy!:biggrin: Keep at it.


----------



## stonepecker

We all now know why the women are hot after Bob.

Hey Buddy, Please don't post to many videos like that. Now the wife is chasing this 'fat man' thinking I can move like that. No way can I even come close.
On a side note, That strange sound you hear when getting on the motorcycle is the frame of the bike, groaning.

If it stops raining here, the land of ten thousands beaches will be looking just as nice.


P.S.......  Don't worry about "turning on" the GPS.   You have all the women turned on.  That is enough.


----------



## Dalecamino

No word so far today, but it's only 2:00 PM there in CO
 
I wouldn't want to think they would tell me just anything to, get me off the phone Maybe....they're reading these posts :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

OK...no smocks, but I did get the padded envelopes.:biggrin:
 
I will be on the horn Monday :wink:


----------



## stonepecker

OUCH!!!!
Maybe instead pick up the phone and call them.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> OUCH!!!!
> Maybe instead pick up the phone and call them.


 NO....like a FOG type of horn


----------



## stonepecker

Dalecamino said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!!!!
> Maybe instead pick up the phone and call them.
> 
> 
> 
> NO....like a FOG type of horn
Click to expand...

 
_You can't shout that loud.      Get a megaphone.  :biggrin:_


----------



## bobleibo

*Here's an idea.....tell her if she doesn't get the smocks to you fast, you're going to send her a picture of Wayne in his speedo, maybe toss in one of Derek too. Not sure if that's a thrill or a threat, it's all in how you market it. *


----------



## Dalecamino

bobleibo said:


> *Here's an idea.....tell her if she doesn't get the smocks to you fast, you're going to send her a picture of Wayne in his speedo, maybe toss in one of Derek too. Not sure if that's a thrill or a threat, it's all in how you market it. *


Brilliant Bob! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Well...nobody likes Mondays.  I left a message for her to call me.


----------



## Dalecamino

The smocks arrived today, but no invoice. She said she mailed it at the same time as the smocks. Should arrive tomorrow. There was only one mistake and, she is correcting it and, sending another. I have all the others packaged and, will mail them tomorrow morning. Thanks to all for your patience and, giving me this tremendously exciting opportunity.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park

Chuck, thanks again for stepping forward to take on this tremendously exciting opportunity, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dalecamino

Bill in Buena Park said:


> Chuck, thanks again for stepping forward to take on this tremendously exciting opportunity, I appreciate it.


 Thank you Bill! I've gotta see what I can do next :biggrin:


----------



## Bill in Buena Park

How about a group buy on the Chinese laser engravers?  We could using tracking to see how many different USPS hubs they take to reach you... IF they reach you...


----------



## Dalecamino

Bill in Buena Park said:


> How about a group buy on the Chinese laser engravers?  We could using tracking to see how many different USPS hubs they take to reach you... IF they reach you...


 NO NO!!  I need to AND HAVE stayed away from that one :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

All smocks were mailed to you this morning except one for Mike Broberg who, is aware of the delay. I just received the invoice this morning, and noticed we were charged for name embroidery on ALL the smocks. Yes...your name is on it, like it or not. I sent them anyway, rather than cause even further delay in getting them to you. I am again, waiting for her to return my call. I intend to ask her to forgo the extra charges incurred. If push comes to shove, I'll pay it. No problem just, want everyone satisfied.


----------



## TonyL

If push comes to shove, I will pay for it as long as you mailed mine last. . In all seriousness, it's not a problem if I have to pay for it.


----------



## Dalecamino

TonyL said:


> If push comes to shove, I will pay for it as long as you mailed mine last. . In all seriousness, it's not a problem if I have to pay for it.


 Tony, your offer is well received. But, no way am I going to expect any further payment. BTW...your envelope was the first one on the counter :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

Thank you very much Chuck.


----------



## Dalecamino

OK...got the return call. She is adjusting the invoice to reflect the original order form. I am waiting for her to email the corrected invoice. Then I can break down the charges. Thanks again, for your patience.


----------



## EBorraga

This seems like a lot of work for a retired and under paid professional!! Maybe you can find some time to have a few Yuengling's out in the cave :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo

Hey Chuck, it's been 4 hours already, mine hasn't arrived yet !!!! I'm pretty sure Ernie meant to have a few cold ones AFTER you mailed the smocks!


----------



## D.Oliver

I don't know why but, when they are piling it on you Chuck,  I find the reading much more entertaining than when they are telling you how great you are. :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## bobleibo

D.Oliver said:


> I don't know why but, when they are piling it on you Chuck,  I find the reading much more entertaining than when they are telling you how great you are. :biggrin::tongue:



Balance Derek, balance. We're just looking out for Chuck and making sure he doesn't tip over. Inflate, deflate...inflate, deflate. repeat


----------



## Dalecamino

EBorraga said:


> This seems like a lot of work for a retired and under paid professional!! Maybe you can find some time to have a few Yuengling's out in the cave :biggrin:


I'm OK Ernie! I get paid with knowledge and respect here. Once in awhile I hear from OIL DEREK :biggrin: A Yeungling would be great right now. Wish I had some, but don't feel like driving to Ohio right this minute :redface:



stonepecker said:


> Thank you very much Chuck.


You are welcome Wayne!



bobleibo said:


> Hey Chuck, it's been 4 hours already, mine hasn't arrived yet !!!! I'm pretty sure Ernie meant to have a few cold ones AFTER you mailed the smocks!


Just keep standing by that empty mail box with your camera Bob.:wink: It should be there any minute :biggrin:



D.Oliver said:


> I don't know why but, when they are piling it on you Chuck,  I find the reading much more entertaining than when they are telling you how great you are. :biggrin::tongue:


Whatever makes all of you happy Derek  NO REALLY....I mean that! 



bobleibo said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but, when they are piling it on you Chuck,  I find the reading much more entertaining than when they are telling you how great you are. :biggrin::tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balance Derek, balance. We're just looking out for Chuck and making sure he doesn't tip over. Inflate, deflate...inflate, deflate. repeat
Click to expand...

:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino

Bobleibo!!! Let's auction something after this is settled :wink: Like the old days back in the Bash :biggrin: Just to keep in practice. You're good at auctioning.


----------



## bobleibo

Dalecamino said:


> Bobleibo!!! Let's auction something after this is settled :wink: Like the old days back in the Bash :biggrin: Just to keep in practice. You're good at auctioning.




That would be fun . I'd auction a smock....if I had one :biggrin:  ~ heading out to my assigned post at the mailbox until tomorrow.


----------



## Dalecamino

bobleibo said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobleibo!!! Let's auction something after this is settled :wink: Like the old days back in the Bash :biggrin: Just to keep in practice. You're good at auctioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fun . I'd auction a smock....if I had one :biggrin:  ~ heading out to my assigned post at the mailbox until tomorrow.
Click to expand...

 Sorry....there's been another delay :biggrin: Go back in the house :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga

Dalecamino said:


> Bobleibo!!! Let's auction something after this is settled :wink: Like the old days back in the Bash :biggrin: Just to keep in practice. You're good at auctioning.



I have some stuff you guys can auction!!


----------



## Dalecamino

EBorraga said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobleibo!!! Let's auction something after this is settled :wink: Like the old days back in the Bash :biggrin: Just to keep in practice. You're good at auctioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some stuff you guys can auction!!
Click to expand...

 Ernie, we'll talk when you return from your trip.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

OK peoples! Final invoice arrived, and I will be calculating any refunds that may be due.


----------



## D.Oliver

Dalecamino said:


> Final invoice arrived, and I will be calculating any refunds that may be due.


 
In case any of you wonder what that might look like......


----------



## bobleibo

D.Oliver said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Final invoice arrived, and I will be calculating any refunds that may be due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case any of you wonder what that might look like......
Click to expand...


*Derek, where'd you get Chuck's High School yearbook picture?*


----------



## stonepecker

Bob,
I thought that was your math teacher in grade school


Chuck, any refund just donate it to the IAP.
Thanks


----------



## bobleibo

stonepecker said:


> Bob,
> I thought that was your math teacher in grade school
> 
> 
> Chuck, any refund just donate it to the IAP.
> Thanks



Are you kidding? I'm so old, my math teacher's grandson was on the original design team for Noah's Ark and wasn't 1/2 as good looking as Chuck~ 

BTW....still no smock. I knew it was just a dream.  Back to my station 'til tomorrow


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Bob,
> I thought that was your math teacher in grade school
> 
> 
> Chuck, any refund just donate it to the IAP.
> Thanks


 Thank you Wayne!! That will help Jeff keep the lights on for awhile :wink: I'll do the same.


----------



## Dalecamino

Here's a breakdown of the order:​ 
Smock with IAP Logo = $33.90
Name Embroidering =$5.00      
Shipping to you  = $6.45
Shipping from Colorado = $.65​ 
There were 16 ordered with name embroidered. 
There were 7 ordered without name embroidered. When I received the smocks after the long delay, I found that names were embroidered on ALL the smocks. We were charged appropriately. I requested a credit for the extra charges, and received it. To be fair to everyone, I will have to refund the $5.00 fee to those who PAID for name engraving. I will start sorting out refunds soon.​ 
I recommend you wash your smock before wearing it. :wink:​


----------



## bobleibo

Chuck
Don't send me any refund....it's more hassle than it's worth. Put it toward whatever works best. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## mbroberg

Hey Chuck,

If I am due a refund just donate it to the IAP.

Thanks!


----------



## leehljp

Donate mine to IAP also.


----------



## thepenfriend

Ditto for me as well...don't need the refund.


----------



## Skeleton2014

If it's only a $5 refund, kindly donate it to the IAP
YHANKS, Jeff


----------



## TonyL

Same here. You decide (regardless of the amount). Thanks again for doing this. I would consider it a success (and I am not being nice). I can't imagine something not going "wrong" with a GB such as this.

Interestingly, I didn't need one when I ordered one, then a week later the slider on my EWT smock fell-off. I always had problems with that zipper. So now I need one.

BTW, when looking up the name of zipper parts just now, I found this resource for zippers/parts.

Zippersource - Zipper Parts

I even learned something.

Chuck..you are a very good and patient man. Thank you.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park

Chuck please donate the $5 to IAP.


----------



## bobleibo

*Another freezing cold night in blizzard conditions camped out by the mailbox eagerly awaiting the arrival of my smock - nothing  :befuddled: . Then I realized my strategy was all goofed up.....hopefully this will help *


----------



## stonepecker

Bob,
I can see your package having one of those spring loaded mallets like in the cartoons.  You open the box and you get smocked good.


----------



## Wpixley

After all the ribbing you have received I wanted to add a note of thanks for your time and energy on this group buy. Received my smock today!


----------



## Bill in Buena Park

My Smock arrived today, looks and fits great. Thanks again Chuck.


----------



## hcpens

My Smocks arrived today, donate any refund to IAP. Thanks again for the GB, love getting Christmas all year long.

Will forward Herb G's Smock on Monday.


----------



## TonyL

received mine...looks and feels great...even my wife liked it. thank you Chuck.


----------



## stonepecker

Got mine.......the wife tried to steal it till I showed her my name on it.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks! To all of you who donated. Glad to hear your smocks arrived. 

Did anyone else receive your smocks?


----------



## bobleibo

Dalecamino said:


> Thanks! To all of you who donated. Glad to hear your smocks arrived.
> 
> Did anyone else receive your smocks?



You are evil Chuck. We left right after breakfast yesterday, home tonight so I have to wait to see. I think you did that on purpose huh?


----------



## rkimery

Mega THANKS for all your work Chuck!


----------



## leehljp

bobleibo said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! To all of you who donated. Glad to hear your smocks arrived.
> 
> Did anyone else receive your smocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are evil Chuck. We left right after breakfast yesterday, home tonight so I have to wait to see. I think you did that on purpose huh?
Click to expand...


And I left yesterday (Saturday) morning for a week long conference. I will have to wait a full week to get mine. But it will certainly be worth the wait.


----------



## bobleibo

Just got home and waiting for me in the mailbox was my smock. I'm going to be the best looking turner on the block. Thanks for all of your hard work Chuck, we can't wait for the next group buy you run, count me in. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## allmaclean

Received mine yesterday. Looksa and fits great. Thanks for putting this together.

Allan


----------



## Andyroo

I received mine Saturday. Very nice and a perfect fit. Now I'm afraid to use it...don't want to get it dirty.
Many thanks Chuck for doing this.


----------



## stonepecker

Andyroo said:


> I received mine Saturday. Very nice and a perfect fit. Now I'm afraid to use it...don't want to get it dirty.
> Many thanks Chuck for doing this.


 
_You should have ordered two. _:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

To let everyone know....there was a cushion built into the charges. Most have donated their refunds to the IAP (Thank You) If you DO NOT want to donate your refund, please send me a PM or, simply post in this thread. I will Paypal your funds back to you. You will have until this Saturday 6-18-2016 to reply. After that, any unclaimed funds will be sent to Jeff, for the IAP Donation Fund. Thanks to all for your participation. :wink:


----------



## MaestroAM

Got mine while away on Saturday!  Looking forward to giving it the inaugural sawdust baptism tonight!

Thanks again Chuck.  

BTW - IAP donation is a great idea


----------



## Andyroo

Definitely IAP donation.

And thanks again for all you had to through to do this.


Andy


----------



## rkimery

Any leftovers from mine go to IAP Chuck.


----------



## Skeleton2014

Got mine on Saturday. Thanks again for doing this GB and thanks for the advice on pre-washing the smock before use. 
Jeff


----------



## studioseven

I received my smock and am very happy with it.  I hadn't ordered the name embroidered on it.  Do I owe anything extra?  If not and anything extra, donate to the IAP.

Seven


----------



## Dalecamino

There are still 8 members who have not responded about the refunds. Please don't wait until Saturday :redface:
 
Either post in this thread or, send a PM to me.


----------



## BKind2Anmls

Keep the refund. Thx!


----------



## Herb G

hcpens said:


> My Smocks arrived today, donate any refund to IAP. Thanks again for the GB, love getting Christmas all year long.
> 
> Will forward Herb G's Smock on Monday.



I received my smock yesterday. I sincerely appreciate it & I thank you most kindly. 
It was very kind of you to purchase one for me.
Also, I'd like to thank Chuck & all the behind the scenes people who put this GB together.


----------



## Dalecamino

Ok friends! This Group Buy is completed except for one, and he has been informed of the status.
 
Thanks to all for your comments, patience, and giving me the distinct privilege to serve you. All of you who made a donation are, very much appreciated.


----------

